# Doctor Jobs in Ras Al khaima



## james1000 (Dec 12, 2010)

hi fellow Expats
Can somebody advise on the opportunity of opening private medical clinic in Ras Al khaima. I work in UK and I am british national.what do I need to do?

Thank you


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

WOW... Good luck. I dont think even being directed to the "read this before posting' does this one justice....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you want to start your own private medical practice in Ras Al Khaimah? I believe you need to be registered with the Ministry of Health and have a valid license to practice in the UAE first. So, you can start here: Ministry Of Health UAE - Welcome

Good luck!


----------

